# Barque 'Oriana'



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking for information on the Barque 'Oriana' sailed from Plymouth in 1887 for
Maryborough Queensland. 

Thanks
Iain T


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

I will probably find some more on the barque ORIANA, but in the meantime I can provide the following particulars …

Official number 45207
Signal letters VCNR
Port of registry London
987 tons registered
Registered length 209.2 ft, registered breadth 33.2 ft, registered depth 21.3 ft
Built by Scott & Co, Greenock, and completed in February 1864
In the period of interest to you, ORIANA was owned by Trinder, Anderson & Co, London, and her master was R Mosey (he was master from at least 1886 until 1892 or maybe later, and was succeeded as master by D Davies). [Trinder, Anderson was very much involved in trade to Australia]
While I cannot provide a voyage history for the vessel, I can tell you that ORIANA was in the port of London in April 1888, May 1890, and May 1891.

In the mid 1890s, ORIANA was sold to S Razeto, of Genoa, but retained the original name.

Regards
Roger


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

To add to Rogers response 

ORIANA - 1887/1896-1897 
Code letters: VCNR Official Number: 45267 
Master: Captain R. Mosey (1887); Captain D. Davies (1896); Captain A. Nicolini (1897) 
Rigging: iron Barque; 2 decks; 2 cemented bulkheads 
Tonnage: 1,050 tons gross, 918 under deck and 987 net 
Dimensions: 201.8 feet long, 33.2 foot beam and holds 21.3 feet deep; Poop 52 feet long; Forecastle 34 feet 
Construction: 1864, Scott & Co. in Greenock 
Owners: Trinder, Anderson & Co. (1887-96); S. Razeto (1897) 
Port of registry: London (1887-96); Genoa (1897) 

I note the official number differs? why?
Also the Tonnage?

Can this then be the same Ship?
Cheers
joller6


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

Further to my previous post, I have had the opportunity to refer to various registers for the period 1878-1900, and can update data as below. The dates noted when the vessel was in the port of London were in fact the dates when the vessel had Lloyd’s Register survey undertaken, and the changes of master are also as per Lloyd’s Register.

Official number 45267
Signal letters VCNR
Iron-hulled barque
Port of registry London
1050 tons gross, 911 tons under deck, 997 tons registered (net)
Registered length 209.2 ft, registered breadth 33.2 ft, registered depth 21.3 ft, length of poop deck 62 ft, length of focsle 34 ft
Built by Scott & Co, Greenock, and completed in February 1864

History 1879-1900
1878 owner William Orr, master W Guthrie
1880 sold to Trinder, Anderson & Co, London, which had then started a regular service between London and Australia for the carriage of emigrants
1884 master changed to ***ming
11.1884 was in port of London
1885 master changed to A Pearse; tonnage changed from 997 net, to 987 net
4.1886 was in port of London
1886 master changed to R Mosey
17.10.1887 arrived at Maryborough, Queensland, with emigrants from London
4.1888 in port of London
1890 master changed to Hammond
5.1890 was in port of London
1891 master changed to D Davies
5.1891 was in port of London
5.1897 was at Adelaide
1897 sold to S Razeto, Genoa (Italian official number 3928, signal letters RGFD; master A Nicolini)

Regards
Roger


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Roger and Joller6,

Thanks very much for the above information, will pass on to a friend of mine whose relations sailed on the 1887 voyage to Queensland.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## Nickdenbow (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi
I have just been researching the history of a telescope bought on Ebay, which sailed on the Oriana to port pirie and port augusta in australia on two voyages in 1893 and 1894, back home round cape horn. I've published it on www.telescopecollector.co.uk
rgds nick


----------



## Nickdenbow (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a listing of Queensland emigrant ships which quotes:

ORIANA 14 10 1887 Maryborough ... ... .. .. .... AL M471 (ima 3/8) [IA] Maryborough depot: Lists of Immigrants arriving

see http://members.iinet.net.au/~perthdps/shipping/mig-qld4.htm

so it arrived in October 1887
nick


----------

